# Ow, my peen...



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guys... you know when the very tip of it hurts? 

Too much masturbating... too much alcohol... both. Can't sleep because of it...

God, my life is lame.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

:lol You shouldn't have slept with that hooker last night man.

"Don't be a fool, wrap your tool." - Van Wilder :yes 




Maybe you should try to put a bag of frozen peas on it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think I've ever drank so much that it caused my d!ck to hurt. :con 
Wacking it, on the other hand.. yeah, there is a dull throbbing sensation when you overdo it.
not that I would know anything about that, of course.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL Oh geez.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont know.

has anyone ever had the feeling that there is still some pee left inside. and it starts being rather uncomfortable?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TMI :fall :lol

It takes man maintenance .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

opcorn finally....a MAN THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



odun said:


> i dont know.
> 
> has anyone ever had the feeling that there is still some pee left inside. and it starts being rather uncomfortable?


yes, obviously.

Has anyone tried to stop peeing in the middle of a pee session? I do it every now and then. It's a good test for your PC muscle (located between your jewels and bunghole) It's the muscle that you can flex to make your ducky bounce.

The pc muscle of course can be contracted during sex to make you last a long time. To make it stronger, just flex it alot everyday while sitting or whatever. It works.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



odun said:


> i dont know.
> 
> has anyone ever had the feeling that there is still some pee left inside. and it starts being rather uncomfortable?


Yes. That's when I noticed the pain.

Don't worry folks. It went away pretty fast. Wasn't as bad as I made it out to be.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Guys... you know when the very tip of it hurts?
> 
> Too much masturbating... too much alcohol... both. Can't sleep because of it...
> 
> God, my life is lame.


Hahahahaha.

yes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



odun said:


> i dont know.
> 
> has anyone ever had the feeling that there is still some pee left inside. and it starts being rather uncomfortable?


All the time actually. It's a curse


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Dude, I don't mean to mock your pain but the word "peen" is making me giggle like a twelve-year-old.

Heh.

"Peen."

*snort*

"Peen."

Bwahaaaaaa!

:haha 

I'm so gonna try and work it into conversation.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



Scrub Ducky said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know.
> ...


Kegels!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



Scrub Ducky said:


> Has anyone tried to stop peeing in the middle of a pee session? I do it every now and then. It's a good test for your PC muscle (located between your jewels and bunghole) It's the muscle that you can flex to make your ducky bounce.
> 
> The pc muscle of course can be contracted during sex to make you last a long time. To make it stronger, just flex it alot everyday while sitting or whatever. It works.


^^ THANK YOU! ...im gonna start flexing tomorrow :hs


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow this is great relationship-related information!
Thank you for the information, maybe this can really help my RELATIONSHIP skills once Mars is terraformed and colonized!

Or maybe I could use this info on planet PEEN where houses, roads, cars and people are made of D&*^S. Ill be the hunk once all my dick-friends and dick-wives know that my PC muscle is all toned up.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



Nihlanth said:


> Wow this is great relationship-related information!
> Thank you for the information, maybe this can really help my RELATIONSHIP skills once Mars is terraformed and colonized!
> 
> Or maybe I could use this info on planet PEEN where houses, roads, cars and people are made of D(*^&S. Ill be the hunk once all my [email protected]#-friends and [email protected]#-wives know that my PC muscle is all toned up.


 :squeeze


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



erkenne said:


> Nihlanth said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is great relationship-related information!
> ...


 :twak ar :wtf Sorry I only like it when girls do that. Even then I kinda hate being touched.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Ow, my peen...*



Nihlanth said:


> Wow this is great relationship-related information!
> Thank you for the information, maybe this can really help my RELATIONSHIP skills once Mars is terraformed and colonized!
> 
> Or maybe I could use this info on planet PEEN where houses, roads, cars and people are made of D^%#S. Ill be the hunk once all my [email protected]#-friends and [email protected]#-wives know that my PC muscle is all toned up.


:lol That was the best laugh I've had this week!


----------

